# Bolt + On Demand (a la Roamio cable company rentals and on demand menu)



## adrien23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello,

Will the BOLT support traditional on demand or some way to access the on demand offered by cable companies that do not offer an app (XFINITY for example has an app)?

The allure of the Roamio when rented through a cable company was the ability to access the On Demand content provided by the cable company. I'm wondering if this is possible with the BOLT. I assume that cable companies won't be getting the BOLT to rent like they did the Roamio. Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Comcast has an On Demand app on the Bolt. It works okay, but not great.


----------



## huskerpower95 (Jan 12, 2016)

Cox on Demand app works


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

huskerpower95 said:


> Cox on Demand app works


It's not particularly reliable, for me (Cox San Diego South). I'm always pleasantly surprised when it works .

If I have a One Pass for something and an episode is available for streaming, Cox On Demand may be a displayed option. It can also appear as an option in search results.

TV shows have un-skip-able ads. I assume that things that are for rent do not; I haven't rented anything that way and I'm unlikely to, given that VUDU and/or Amazon will almost certainly have anything available from the cable company.


----------

